# Fresh, frozen or canned veggies in soup?



## debodun (Nov 8, 2017)

Do you ever used canned or frozen vegetables in lieu of fresh when you make home made soup?


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 8, 2017)

*My first choice is frozen.  Corn, peas, mixed vegies.  I will add fresh carrots and potatoes, though.  I rarely use canned.*


----------



## CeeCee (Nov 8, 2017)

I seldom used canned anything, so my answer is I usually use fresh. I don't care for frozen that much either for some reason...even when it's cooked it just doesn't taste the same as fresh but at least it looks fresher than canned.

Good food is my one luxury.  I really don't need or want for anything so I can splurge on food, doesn't mean I will do a weeks worth of grocery shopping at Whole Foods but I will buy what I want for the most part without looking at price.


----------



## CeeCee (Nov 8, 2017)

Speaking of Whole Foods and a tad off topic but have you seen this parody, lol.


----------



## Big Horn (Nov 8, 2017)

It's important to drain and thoroughly rinse canned vegetables.  I often use canned corn and tomatoes in soup.


----------



## CeeCee (Nov 8, 2017)

Big Horn said:


> It's important to drain and thoroughly rinse canned vegetables.  I often use canned corn and tomatoes in soup.



You just reminded me, I do use canned tomatoes for soup or chili or anything like that I'm cooking.  That's the only thing I like better canned than fresh...but only when cooked.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2017)

yes indeed.... usually carrots or beans...

I'll make Bacon , Carrot & lentil soup...and if I have no fresh carrots to put in, then  a can of carrots works just as well...

if I make Leek and Stilton soup...I like to use fresh kale and Leeks, but I'll definitely use some from the freezer if I don't have any fresh.....I"ll even use frozen onions if I have to..but they're not as good  as fresh..

In fact you can make any soup from any ingredients really... Frozen veggies are much more nutrient filled, because they're frozen within a few hours of picking, whereas fresh have been lying around for days losing all their vitamins unless of course you grow your own, and freshly pick them just before cooking...


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Nov 8, 2017)

I have substituted frozen veggies for fresh in soup, but not canned. Canned veggies seem like they would get too smooshy if I cook them in a home-made soup. I only use frozen veg when I want to cook my soup faster.


----------



## neotheone (Nov 8, 2017)

debodun said:


> Do you ever used canned or frozen vegetables in lieu of fresh when you make home made soup?



No particular, but on the average I'd use fresh or frozen.


----------



## hearlady (Nov 8, 2017)

Fresh or frozen for me with the exception of canned tomatoes, corn, beans.


----------



## debodun (Nov 8, 2017)

Depending on what soup, I like canned carrots and mushrooms and frozen corn. I usually don't put in peas or green beans since I am not fond of those veggies. Today I made some chicken noodle soup with canned diced carrots, but I used fresh scallions and celery (those particular veggies don't come canned or frozen).


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2017)

Looks delicious Deb....


----------



## debodun (Nov 8, 2017)

It was! I don't use too much salt - about a half-teaspoon for the whole pot. Then a few shakes of ground black pepper, ground sage and ground corriander.


----------



## Big Horn (Nov 8, 2017)

Big Horn said:


> It's important to drain and thoroughly rinse canned vegetables.  I often use canned corn and tomatoes in soup.


I must emend my previous post.  Canned tomatoes should go into the pot undrained.  The whole can is full of good things.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 8, 2017)

Big Horn said:


> It's important to drain and thoroughly rinse canned vegetables.  I often use canned corn and tomatoes in soup.


 Big Horn,why do you recommend draining and rinsing canned vegetables? Because of the salt content? I usually use fresh or frozen vegetables in soups and stews but I do save small amounts of left over veggies from dinner in a baggie. My hubby hates frozen veggies,even fresh.He was brought up on mushy canned vegetables. so I have to use canned or he complains. When it is time to make the soup I dump the contents of the bag in the soup pot. If the veggies I have saved are from a can I don't have to add any salt to the soup.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 8, 2017)

I use whatever I have but I prefer fresh vegetables.

I keep a can of Allen's Homestyle large cut veg-all on the emergency shelf and a bag of frozen mixed vegetable in the freezer.


----------



## Lara (Nov 8, 2017)

I confess, no cans for me. I'm a fresh whole foods-snob. And it gets worse than that...fresh organic whenever possible. 

But here's my Get-Real redeeming quality: I lose control on those rare occasions for something sweet. I don't like Stevia. Dates sweeten things but just doesn't satisfy my sinful moment nor does fruit when I get a sweet-tooth craving  As I type this I'm eating a piece of Costco's pumpkin pie. I'm such a hypocrite 

Heads-up...be sure the inside of your cans aren't white. That signals BPA has been used. One can isn't going to kill you but you don't want that everyday.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Nov 8, 2017)

Big Horn said:


> I must emend my previous post.  Canned tomatoes should go into the pot undrained.  The whole can is full of good things.



Especially stewed tomatoes and the ones that say "zesty Italian" on the label.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Nov 8, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Big Horn,why do you recommend draining and rinsing canned vegetables? Because of the salt content? I usually use fresh or frozen vegetables in soups and stews but I do save small amounts of left over veggies from dinner in a baggie. My hubby hates frozen veggies,even fresh.He was brought up on mushy canned vegetables. so I have to use canned or he complains. When it is time to make the soup I dump the contents of the bag in the soup pot. If the veggies I have saved are from a can I don't have to add any salt to the soup.



Speaking for myself, I just don't care for the taste of canned veg water. But I'll used canned lentils for lentil soup to save time and steps. Same with bean soup; canned and dry tastes the same to me.


----------



## CeeCee (Nov 8, 2017)

Cap'nSacto said:


> Speaking for myself, I just don't care for the taste of canned veg water. But I'll used canned lentils for lentil soup to save time and steps. Same with bean soup; canned and dry tastes the same to me.




I  should add  that I will use canned beans but not lentils...in fact Ive not seen canned lentils...those cook quickly.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 8, 2017)

Canned tomatoes, frozen or fresh other veggies.  With a good soup bone and stew meat you have a great soup.  I like to use the frozen soup veggies as they have some okra in them. fresh carrots and potatoes, I make a big pot and freeze in containers for cold days. With Mexican cornbread its a meal!


----------



## Big Horn (Nov 8, 2017)

Big Horn said:


> It's important to drain and thoroughly rinse canned vegetables.  I often use canned corn and tomatoes in soup.





Ruth n Jersey said:


> Big Horn,why do you recommend draining and rinsing canned vegetables? Because of the salt content? I usually use fresh or frozen vegetables in soups and stews but I do save small amounts of left over veggies from dinner in a baggie. My hubby hates frozen veggies,even fresh.He was brought up on mushy canned vegetables. so I have to use canned or he complains. When it is time to make the soup I dump the contents of the bag in the soup pot. If the veggies I have saved are from a can I don't have to add any salt to the soup.





Cap'nSacto said:


> Speaking for myself, I just don't care for the taste of canned veg water. But I'll used canned lentils for lentil soup to save time and steps. Same with bean soup; canned and dry tastes the same to me.


That's my reason as well.  The only canned vegetable water I like is Kuner Garbanzo Beans water.  When I make hummus, I drain the beans, but do not rinse them.  I pour the water into an eight ounce glass and drink it.

Kuner is an excellent regional brand; the company is based in Colorado.  Buy some if you see it.  Just make sure that the label says "High Fiber," not "Low Sodium."


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 8, 2017)

Peas, corn, bell pepper, most leafy greens and broccoli; frozen.

Potatoes, carrots, celery, garlic, escarole, parsnips, ginger, onion and mushrooms must be fresh.

 Tomatoes and beans; canned.


----------



## Big Horn (Nov 8, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> Peas, corn, bell pepper, most leafy greens and broccoli; frozen.
> 
> Potatoes, carrots, celery, garlic, escarole, parsnips, ginger, onion and mushrooms must be fresh.
> 
> Tomatoes and beans; canned.


I need to try some frozen peas and corn.  I use fresh bell peppers.  I don't like broccoli except in Campbell's Cream Of Broccoli soup.  I make mine with ½ and ½ instead of water.  I only use about a ½ can and like it with less liquid.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 8, 2017)

I rarely make homemade soup, but when I do I use fresh, for a gumbo I use canned okra.  Can't say I've ever tried using frozen.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Nov 9, 2017)

Anything I cook I only use fresh, cut up by me, the only exception is chili, then it’s canned beans, kidney, black, garbanzo, etc. Oh, and peas, then it’s frozen.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 9, 2017)

I make soup with fresh veggies.  I love to put carrots, celery, parsnips and turnips and tomatoes in soup.


----------



## Temperance (Nov 9, 2017)

If not using fresh, next choice would be frozen.  Never canned.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 9, 2017)

Soup is the bottom of the chain of foods with me---where all the leftovers go to their final resting place, whether originally canned, frozen, or fresh.  A few times I've made potato soup with a fresh potato and a fresh onion, when the last potato was starting to get old.


----------



## tortiecat (Nov 9, 2017)

Nearly always fresh veggies.  I will keep frozen peas and mixed veggies for emergencies.
I do use canned tomatoes, cream of corn, and mushroom soup.
I make most of my own soups, my favourite being potato and leek.  When leeks are on
sale I will buy a bunch, use some and wash and cut the rest up and freeze.


----------



## nvtribefan (Nov 9, 2017)

Fresh.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 9, 2017)

Fresh ingredients preferably, but I use some frozen vegetables. I have an Instant Pot and cook beans and grains, always have several different kinds of beans in the freezer, both cooked and uncooked. The only exception to fresh or frozen is canned San Marzano tomatoes. We rarely have roma tomatoies in the stores here, so canned works too.

I bought some nice leeks and potatoes today so I'll be making leek soup tomorrow.


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 2, 2020)

debodun said:


> Do you ever used canned or frozen vegetables in lieu of fresh when you make home made soup?


_I prefer the organic frozen mix._


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 2, 2020)

I have used frozen but never canned.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 2, 2020)

This is an old thread well worth revisiting, especially as the weather cools.  

Since I have plenty of refrigerator & freezer space, I use fresh or frozen vegetables for everything - soup included. If I'm out of frozen tomatoes (from our garden), I used canned. Beans would be the only other canned ingredient.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 2, 2020)

Canned veggies in soup is gross. I don't make soup for myself but I'm not above doctoring a can of soup or two. LOL!


----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 2, 2020)

If I'm planning on making soup, then I always buy fresh vegetables.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> I have used frozen but never canned.


As I said early on in this tread a few years ago, I'm not averse to using canned veggies in soup if I don't have any other.. but this week I'm going to make soup , and for the first time ever, instead of using dried lentils, I'm going to try Canned..


----------



## StarSong (Nov 2, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> As I said early on in this tread a few years ago, I'm not averse to using canned veggies in soup if I don't have any other.. but this week I'm going to make soup , and for *the first time ever, instead of using dried lentils, I'm going to try Canned.*.


I'll be interested they work out.  I use dried and (Trader Joe's) refrigerated lentils.  Can't say I've ever tried canned lentils.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I'll be interested they work out.  I use dried and (Trader Joe's) refrigerated lentils.  Can't say I've ever tried canned lentils.


me neither.. I've always used dried, but I saw a TV chef use canned and I thought I'd give 'em a try , I'll let you know


----------



## Pinky (Nov 2, 2020)

When I make couscous, I sometimes add canned lentils and it tastes good.
We use tinned tomatoes & niblets corn in some soups as well.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 2, 2020)

debodun said:


> Do you ever used canned or frozen vegetables in lieu of fresh when you make home made soup?


I use lots of fresh veggies when preparing homemade soups.


----------

